# Does anyone know where this piece goes?



## Toocruze (Nov 26, 2017)

View from another angle


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

A quick google search reveals it to be a cap. Doesn't say what though. Just a cap.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine fell out of my old '12 years ago. It goes under the dash below the steering wheel somewhere. The actual GM part number is on the plastic, and I had a printed diagram of where it went at one time, but it didn't seem worth the effort to try and put it back in there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, research shows it is made of a a blend of Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer (*EPDM*) rubber reinforced by polypropylene (*PP*) particles. The number on the other hand is a bit more problematic.










Using this search term: GM 544953375 


This is what I found with this number


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sure looks like a seal of some kind.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I had the dealer put that back on and it proceeded to fall out again. Been sitting in my glove box for awhile


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's hard for me to tell the size, but I'm thinking end cap of the rail the seat slides on.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Well, research shows it is made of a a blend of Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer (*EPDM*) rubber reinforced by polypropylene (*PP*) particles. The number on the other hand is a bit more problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong number. It's the number on the other side.

Part #13 in the diagram. There are two of them.

Part Number: *13242038*

CAP,I/P COMPT AIR DUCT. CAP,I/P COMPT AIR & RDO CLG DUCT. CAP,RDO CLG DUCT(09.262).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Wrong number. It's the number on the other side.
> 
> Part #13 in the diagram. There are two of them.
> 
> ...



I knew there was an issue with what I searched for as it was pretty clear that was not what he was looking for. I somehow completely missed the other number. I heard dimming of the of vision accompanies early onset old-timers as well....


----------

